# Raleigh, NC March 19-20 Show and Sale



## Flaschenjager (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey to all -
 I know this is a little late, but here's a little info. on the show. I'm heading that way soon to attend. There is also a huge outdoor flea market (w/ many bottles) surrounding the show. Hope you can make it.

 Raleigh Bottle Club's 3rd annual Show & Sale in the Holshouser Building on the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh, NC. Public Sat 9am-3pm. Dealer setup Fri 4-7pm and Sat 6-9am. Early buyers Sat 7:30am. Full show info on the club web page. Info: David Tingen, Email: rbc@antiquebottles.com P. O. Box 18083, Raleigh, NC 27619-8083 Phone: (919) 848-4387.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Mar 23, 2004)

*Photos from Raleigh, NC Show*

Howdy to all -
 Some may find these quite boring, but here's a little of the happenings in Raleigh via photos, including a couple of displays. Enjoy!

 Go to this page:
 http://members.aol.com/meechuta/raleigh.html


----------



## BRIAN S. (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Meech , 
  GREAT PICS !   I really enjoy looking at your pics of the Shows.  Only wish you had more to look at.  Thanks again , Brian


----------

